# Сколиоз, плоскостопие и ВСД



## rostana (6 Апр 2013)

Уважаемые специалисты! Скажите  пожалуйста, как влияет сколиоз, плоскостопие на психику? У меня с подросткового возраста начались проблемы с запоминанием и пересказыванием учебного материала, появились страхи, проблемы с общением со сверстниками. Климат в семье был напряженный, никто моими проблемами не интересовался, все трудности, переживания  носила в себе.  Периодически, во время обострения бывают вегетативные нарушения( сердцебиение, скачок давления даже до 180 иногда, головокружение, побеги в туалет, страх уже не испытываю, а раньше была паника). Первый приступ произошел в 27 лет, после сильной ссоры с мужем- вызывали скорую, думала, что я умираю.  Значительное ухудшение состояния началось с приходом климакса. Думаю, что все мои беды идут от сколиоза и нужно терпеть до конца моих дней, т.к. сколиоз мне уже не вылечить. Что вы думаете по моей ситуации?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Апр 2013)

Не влияют.


----------



## rostana (9 Апр 2013)

Спасибо. Но ведь при сколиозе нарушено кровообращение, а это , в свою очередь, влияет на мышление, характер, т.е. на психику. Вы согласны? Вот, например, такое

 Научно доказано, что психика у вертеброневрологических больных очень неустойчива, они легко внушаемы (К. Левит, Гутцайт, Швегла и др.), бурно реагируют на изменения метеоусловий, семейные и производственные конфликты. Таких пациентов постоянно сопровождает чувство незащищенности, определенной физической ущербности, а многократные безрезультатные попытки вылечиться иногда выводят психический фактор болезни на первое место.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (9 Апр 2013)

Вам нужен психиатр, а не вертеброневролог. Доктор Ступин дал исчерпывающий ответ на поставленный вопрос.


----------



## rostana (9 Апр 2013)

спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Апр 2013)

rostana написал(а):


> Спасибо. Но ведь при сколиозе нарушено кровообращение, а это , в свою очередь, влияет на мышление, характер, т.е. на психику. Вы согласны? Вот, например, такое
> 
> Научно доказано, что психика у вертеброневрологических больных очень неустойчива, они легко внушаемы (К. Левит, Гутцайт, Швегла и др.), бурно реагируют на изменения метеоусловий, семейные и производственные конфликты. Таких пациентов постоянно сопровождает чувство незащищенности, определенной физической ущербности, а многократные безрезультатные попытки вылечиться иногда выводят психический фактор болезни на первое место.


Пациенты с неустойчивой психикой, легко внушаемые, которых постоянно сопровождает чувство незащищенности, определенной физической ущербности, бурно реагирующие на изменение метеоусловий, семейные и производственные конфликты,  как правило находят объяснение своим проблемам в том, что лежит на виду, всегда присутствует у каждого человека, периодически беспокоит, имеет кое- какие основания-и это неврологические проявления остеохондроза позвоночника.


----------



## rostana (10 Апр 2013)

Я понимаю, но врач, ман. терапевт, у кот. я лечила позвоночник, настаивает на том, что все мои беды именно от нарушения в нем. Он говорит, что происходит смещение позвонков,  зажимается артерия, раздражается СИМПАТИЧЕСКИЙ узел, отсюда и симптомы- периодические повышения давления, головные боли, головокружения и т.д. и т.п.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Апр 2013)

Все может быть.
Если поправит и пройдет, то возможно он прав.
Главное, что ничего страшного у Вас нет. Все пройдет.


----------



## rostana (11 Апр 2013)

Спасибо, доктор...Только боюсь скачков давления до 180, возраст уже...Обследовалась полностью- ничего страшного нет, все в пределах возрастной нормы. И эти скачки случаются только при обострении, весной или осенью. Некоторые врачи говорят. что не надо пить ПОСТОЯННО гипертензивные лекарства, потому что это не гипертония, а одна врач сказала, что надо. Кого слушать? Ваше мнение?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Апр 2013)

Не могу давать советы без результатов обследования.


----------



## rostana (12 Апр 2013)

А какие результаты обследования нужны? У кардиолога- норма, сказал, что сердце как у человека на 10 лет меня моложе. УЗДГ , РЭГ, ЭЭГ делала. Врач сказал, что по результатам этих анализов МРТ не нужно. Значит, ничего страшного нет? Диагноз поставили по УЗДГ ангиодистония и признаки стенозирования позв. артерии. Есть сколиоз с детства.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Апр 2013)

Результатов мы не видели и главное не видела Вас.
Но вы уже и сами сделали вывод, что сколиоз и плоскостопие на могут давать ВСД.
Значит нужен специалист по ВСД.

Щитовидку смотрели?


----------



## rostana (13 Апр 2013)

А кто занимается ВСД? Сейчас говорят, что и диагноза такого нет. Со щитовидкой все в порядке. Врачи антидепрессанты назначают, сосудистые, ноотропы. Пока пьешь- нормально чувствуешь, потом все по новой...Спасибо Вам за консультацию.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Апр 2013)

А тут два варианта.
Либо принимать почти всегда, как диета у язвенника.
Либо затренировать организм до степени незамечания повседневных нагрузок.
Почитайте про гипоталямические кризы.


----------



## rostana (14 Апр 2013)

Вы имеете ввиду симпато-адреналовые кризы? Конечно, я перечитала очень много литературы на эту тему. Что значит принимать медикаменты ПОЧТИ ВСЕГДА? Вот, например, я почти 6 мес сидела ни АД флуоксетине. Мне казалось, что он мне перестал помогать( принимаю флуокс-н ноднократно курсом), прекратила прием, и теперь мое состояние заметно ухудшилось. Что делать- опять начать принимать, но уже другой АД? А как затренировать организм, чтобы не было плохого самочувствия? Я стараюсь не обращать внимания на ежедневные симптомы( они периодически видоизменяются), но, поверьте, это нереально! Сейчас кризов нет, но есть сильная утомляемость, боль в мышцах и суставах, субфебрильная температура иногда, апатия ко всему, ничего и никого не хочется....Если мне ПЛОХО, как я могу не обращать на это внимания, если при таких состояних не хочется жить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Апр 2013)

Если не хочется жить, то антидепрессант обязательно.
А тренировать можно все.
Например поставьте ее задачу ходить. Начинайте с миимальной длинны приносящей  Вам удовольствие, пусть это будет 300 метров, но они Ваши и прибавляя те каждый день по 10 м, например.


-Доктор, у меня слабое сердце.
-Надо много ходить, батенька. Идите, идите.
Через месяц звонок.
-Доктор я уже возле Челябинска, мне лучше, только очень хочется домой.


----------



## rostana (14 Апр 2013)

спасибо большое, доктор. А сколько пить АД?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Апр 2013)

Вопрос к психотерапевту. Иногда всегда.


----------



## rostana (14 Апр 2013)

Да я сама с некоторых пор стала думать, что мне постоянно АДы пить, иначе не жизнь, а мучение..Кстати, вспоминаю свое прошлое, и теперь ясно вижу, что депрессивные состояния были у меня и в детстве, и позже..На ровном месте. Наверное, родилась такая.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Апр 2013)

Такая хорошенькая, и это останется, а остальное проходит!


----------



## rostana (14 Апр 2013)

Шутите, док! Я еще хочу спросить- как известно, весной-осенью обострение случается, что я сейчас и чувствую. На этот раз у меня сильная усталость, просыпаюсь как бы неотдохнувшей, потом расхожусь немного- легче. Тело ломит, мышцы болят, темература то норм., то 37-37,2...Точно я не простужена. Я уже думаю, мож, артрит какой или артроз? Вот сижу за компом долго , встаю- ну просто идти не могу , такая боль, как будто перезанималась на фитнесе накануне, напоминает крипатуру. Иди это еще может быть симптомом депресии, он нее всего можно ожидать, знаю...Что бы мне пропить- проколоть посоветуете(если надо)- когда-то мне алфлутоп ставили, или лучше Артрадол?
Спасибо, что возитесь со мной, дорогой доктор.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Апр 2013)

Про лекарства не спрашивайте, потому как по инету лечение не назначают.
Анализы крови, давно сдавали, ревмопробы?


----------



## rostana (14 Апр 2013)

Анализы крови осенью, ревмопробы не сдавала. Врач что нашел нужным по моим жалобам, то и назначил. Отправил к гинекологу и психотерапевту.  Назначили медикаменты. И так каждый раз по кругу.....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Апр 2013)

Я бы назначил.


----------



## rostana (15 Апр 2013)

спасибо вам огромное за консультацию.


----------



## Druliana (23 Май 2013)

Рекомендую сходить к психотерапевту или даже психиатру. К психиатру потому что они лучше разбираются в таких состояниях, а так же в медикаментозном лечении. 
Ну а физиологическим вещам - попробуйте ещё сосуды проверить, если не делали этого. 
Я конечно не врач, основываюсь только на своем опыте ВСД.


----------



## rostana (24 Май 2013)

К психиатру ходила- назначала антидепрессант и ноофен. Сосуды проверяла, делали неоднократно УЗИ, допплерографию, ЭЭГ, РЭГ. 
Сейчас принимаю золофт, вроде чувствовала себя неплохо, но вот вчера опять криз. Чувство сильного сжатия в голове- легкое  головокружение, головная боль, наверное и давление повысилось, но у меня был страх измерять его, позже позывы в туалет по- маленькому. Выпила спазмалгон, гидазепам. Часа через 2 - прекрасное состояние, как будто и не было приступа. Кстати, по назначению врача принимаю половинку диротона(от давления). По-моему, он на меня не действует...Давление обычно в пределах нормы, а при кризе все равно повышается..


----------



## AndreyZaharov (15 Июн 2013)

Судя по признакам, которые вы здесь описали, у вас дисплазия соединительной ткани. Если у вас еще и гибкие суставы - это точно она. Можете почитать поподробнее в википедии. С этим заболеванием живет огромное количество людей вокруг нас, оно не лечится. Можно попробовать улучшить состояние приемами препаратов магния и не забывать заниматься ЛФГ.


----------



## линуксоид (16 Июн 2013)

AndreyZaharov написал(а):


> Судя по признакам, которые вы здесь описали, у вас дисплазия соединительной ткани. Если у вас еще и гибкие суставы - это точно она. Можете почитать поподробнее в википедии. С этим заболеванием живет огромное количество людей вокруг нас, оно не лечится. Можно попробовать улучшить состояние приемами препаратов магния и не забывать заниматься ЛФГ.


Судя по признакам на феохромацитому похоже))уж очень подходят под катехоламиновые кризы +сезонный характер.Не факт что именно надпочечниковая...Хотя чаще все же она.УЗИ надпочечников давно делали?Есть возможность диагностики метонефринов в суточной моче?Мдя....если все же феохромацитома то выявить будет весьма и весьма трудновато((


----------



## rostana (16 Июн 2013)

Смотрю, мне уже здесь диагнозов наставили. Нет у меня ни дисплазии, ни феохромоцитомы.


----------



## линуксоид (16 Июн 2013)

rostana написал(а):


> Смотрю, мне уже здесь диагнозов наставили. Нет у меня ни дисплазии, ни феохромоцитомы.


Я такой вариант нормы первый раз вижу....Рад что ВЫ абсолютно здоровы.


----------



## rostana (17 Июн 2013)

А вы АБСОЛЮТНО здоровы? Покажите мне человека, который в наше время здоров АБСОЛЮТНО, тем более, в моем возрасте. Но не надо мне приписывать диагнозов, которых у меня нет, вы что- врач? И обследовали меня?


----------



## линуксоид (17 Июн 2013)

rostana написал(а):


> А вы АБСОЛЮТНО здоровы? Покажите мне человека, который в наше время здоров АБСОЛЮТНО, тем более, в моем возрасте. Но не надо мне приписывать диагнозов, которых у меня нет, вы что- врач? И обследовали меня?


Отвечаю
1 Я -- врач 
2 Я-- не приписываю Вам диагнозов которых у Вас нет.Я все го лишь предположил откуда у Вас подобные состояния ,причем обосновал а не просто ляпнул .Я имею привычку думать а потом говорить.Если Вы заметили ,то на этом форуме задают вопросы и получают на них обоснованные ответы.
3 Обследовать Вас желания нету никакого так как
а)Вы и так знаете что у Вас и как его лечить
б) Среди всей выборки пациентов , есть определенная группа (примерно % 5-10) которая знает про свою и чужую проблему (впрочем как и про все на свете) больше чем википедия но при этом любит задавать вопросы и делать вид что их интересуют ответы.Я привык к такому и спокойно к этому отношусь.
в)Врачей на этом форуме предостаточно и не у всех стоит перед ником слово "врач".Это не потому что доктора делятся на дураков и умных.Связанно это с тем ,что  больных форума связывает узкий круг заболеваний давать советы по которым имеют моральное право нейрохирурги ,неврологи ,рентгенологи,мануальные терапевты,  вертебрологи , остеопаты .Вы будете смеяться,но это далеко не все врачебные специальности.По этой причине остальные доктора дают советы крайне редко.
г)Если Вы думаете что все просто горят желанием Вам помочь то очень ошибаетесь.На сколько я заметил ,доктора дают ответы не всем подряд,а только тем ,чьи случаи им показались интересны .
ПыСы    Блогосфера это вселенная где все находятся инкогнито имея всего лишь ник....В беседе с посторонним человеком с ником  "балбес" (например) ты никогда не можешь быть уверен кто перед тобой ребенок 14 лет играющий во взрослую  жизнь  или член ученого совета мед.академии (к примеру).Не люблю давать советы но Вы подумайте над этим....С уважением....


----------



## rostana (17 Июн 2013)

Cпасибо за сообщение.


----------



## drugp (30 Сен 2013)

У меня плоскостопие продольное и поперечное, ВСД и остеохондроз, но никаких проблем с памятью, вниманием и психикой нет.


----------



## rostana (30 Сен 2013)

А как с давлением? Нет скачков?


----------

